# More On Sec.179



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Some other tidbits about the permanent 179....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/say-hello-to-a-permanent-500000-section-179-naa-ben-potter/


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I'm not surprised to hear this. John Deere & other manufacturers have been laying off employees this year as equipment sales have slumped. It's a political move (I guess every move in Washington is political).

Gary


----------

